

Apache SSL On Multiple Name-Based VHosts Using Server Name Indication (SNI) - citizenkeys
http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/NameBasedSSLVHostsWithSNI

======
citizenkeys
Originally, SSL required using a separate i.p. address for every host that
wanted to use SSL. The reason was because the security certificate wasn't sent
until after the secure connection was made. That precluded choosing the
certificate on hostname. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/517336/apache-
name-virtua...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/517336/apache-name-virtual-
host-with-ssl)

Apache HTTPD supports SNI since version 2.2.12.

